# Finding A Used Diesel...



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Found mine last year on Craigslist...but had to expand my search to a very wide area. Ended up finding it 1,200 miles away in Texas.

If you’re looking for a used Gen 2 (‘17-‘18) I imagine that market would be quite small as they are relatively new still (which would explain the difficulty you’re having).

Good luck with your quest...post update here when you find your diesel!


----------



## nireyn21 (Sep 6, 2017)

Some days I actually consider selling mine; it's a nice car, just don't know if it's a 'me' car. Is finding them that difficult currently? I imagine if I actually tried to sell, I'd get lowballed hard. 11K miles, bought it a year ago.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

It’s just tough to see the value. I like the idea of a diesel, but man-they are so much more expensive. And the used ones I’m finding are just nuts for the mileage.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jcountry said:


> It’s just tough to see the value. I like the idea of a diesel, but man-they are so much more expensive. And the used ones I’m finding are just nuts for the mileage.


If you crunch the numbers, I agree it’s tough to justify the diesel. 

From what I’ve read here, the Eco gets very close in terms of efficiency without the initial premium to buy in and the chances of emissions issues down the road.

But the diesel IS fun to drive! Torque, passing, hill-climbing...the diesel really wakes up the car. If you’re planning to run up the miles and do a lot of open road, it does begin to make sense from a driving experience perspective.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I’m in GA, and I’d love to snag a good used diesel.
> 
> Where do you guys find one?
> 
> (I’ve looked on eBay, Craigslist, car gurus, etc..... Either they are super rare, or I’m missing something.)


Here are 21 possible matches in the Georgia area:
https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...=relevance&stkTypId=28881&trId=23568&zc=30310


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Zero gen2 at that link.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> If you crunch the numbers, I agree it’s tough to justify the diesel.
> 
> From what I’ve read here, the Eco gets very close in terms of efficiency without the initial premium to buy in and the chances of emissions issues down the road.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the big thing - driving experience. And right now, 87 is **** near the price of diesel by us - and given that the 1.4T Cruzes run far better on 91 or 93, that means our CTD costs entirely less (ignoring the initial purchase premium) to drive, per mile, once again.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

eli said:


> Zero gen2 at that link.


Yes I refined & expanded my search and found one in the United States. These things must be Collectors Items?


----------



## nireyn21 (Sep 6, 2017)

There's one over near me in Weatherford, TX it seems. 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/734631826/overview/


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep, Cars.com.


----------

